
8760 hours: How to get the most out of next year - rrampage
https://alexvermeer.com/8760hours/
======
jeffrallen
First read
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18789591](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18789591),
then spread more love.

------
rrampage
Discussed here (2016):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13249796](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13249796)

------
WheelsAtLarge
Yes, this has been discussed already but it's GREAT to be reminded. Life moves
forward with you or without you. It's best if you make the best of it- even if
you don't feel like it.

Important Tip: Reading about things is ok but acting on them is what makes the
difference. Get up NOW and start changing your life for the better.

------
jason_slack
I'm currently examining my daily routine to be more productive and find the
times of day that I am naturally productive. I've read 8760 hours the last 2
years and find some helpful advice.

Side note: I actually like the authors website. I wouldn't mind something laid
out like this for my website.

------
jonathanpeterwu
I've used this review last year to prep for 2018. Ended up being extremely
useful for prepping and orienting the year ahead. Looking forward to using it
this year again.

